# Hilton Honnors points question.



## JM48 (Sep 20, 2009)

Do these points expire?
 What is 50,000 points worth?
 Can these points be transferred?

 Someone is selling a timeshare & offering 50,000 points, they claim they never expire and can be transferred. 

 Thanks,

 JM


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 20, 2009)

Hilton Honors points don't expire but it only equals 1-2 nights stay at a Hilton hotel depending on the points rate for the hotel.  This should not be the reason to purchase a time share.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 20, 2009)

This ebay seller is doing their first sale on this listing so you're dealing with a very amateur seller.

Also they are making you pay for the maintenance fees of $730 including taxes plus $95 for the club fee and you don't get to use it til 2011.  

Seems like you can do better than that.  In the least they should have transfereed HH points of 87,500 for the maintenance fees paid although it's not a great deal.  

If you buy this in my opinion the seller should pay at least half the maintenance fees for 2010 since you can't really use this til 2011.

The price does seem reasonable otherwise.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 20, 2009)

HHonors Transfer Option - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/points/transfer.do (see below for more details)
I think someone verified that HGVC members are exempted from the HHonors expiration rule listed below.
See the Sticky thread at the top of the forum for HHonors information.



> *From Hilton HHonors Terms and Conditions* - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/terms.do#hilton_hhonors_point_transfer_and_registry_program
> 
> *Hilton HHonors Point Transfer and Registry Program*
> Hilton HHonors® points can be transferred to another HHonors member in increments of 10,000 points, at a cost of $.0025 USD per point, or $25.00 USD per 10,000 points. There is no limit to the number of HHonors points a member can transfer or receive. Fees are based on the number of points a member transfers out of his or her account. After transferring 200,000 points in a calendar year, any subsequent transfers that calendar year are complimentary. The Point Registry program allows Members to send up to 50 emails to friends and family for five different events in one calendar year. Note that Hilton Hotels will not store or send any additional emails to the addresses members supplied. Credit card used for transfer fees must match the name and address of the HHonors member making the point transfer. All costs calculated in U.S. dollars. The point transfer fees incurred under the Point Transfer and Registry Program are non-refundable.
> ...





> *From Hilton HHonors Terms and Conditions *- http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/terms.do#general
> 
> *General*
> *13.  *Members who do not earn points in any 12 consecutive month period may be removed from the Program and, if so, are subject to forfeiture of all accumulated points. To keep the HHonors account open, the member must take one of the following actions within a 12 consecutive month period:
> ...


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 20, 2009)

In Brief (and without reciting the rules)...
HH points do not expire, if you own a HGVC-TS, stay 1x/yr at Hilton hotel, or use a Hilton-affinity CC.
HOWEVER, 50K is only worth ~ 1.5 nights in a Hampton Inn, and there's a transfer fee.
The other terms are not favorable.  My 2 cents:  Keep looking.


----------



## JM48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

 I am not interested in this property. I sent him an e mail to ask him for more info all he said was that the H Honors is really worth $2500.00! What he doesn't realize is IF the points do cover the MF  you still don't get any benefit until 2011. He said he has a lot of interest but it is still listed for sale not an auction, also he dropped the price from $ 2300.00 to $2130.00.

 I think he had this listed a few weeks ago as an auction for less.

 This is the listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220482992217&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 I would like to pickup something in Las Vegas but not this! 


 Thanks again,
 JM


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 21, 2009)

JM48 said:


> ... [H]e said was that the HHonors is really worth $2500.00!



Obviously, he's confused.
The only points in the Hilton system that can be used to cover MF's are "HGVC bonus-points."
HH points cannot. 50K in HH points are worth $200 at most.


----------



## JM48 (Sep 21, 2009)

After trading e mails I think he is more delusional.


JM


----------



## jungle21 (Sep 21, 2009)

JM48 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I am not interested in this property. I sent him an e mail to ask him for more info all he said was that the H Honors is really worth $2500.00! What he doesn't realize is IF the points do cover the MF  you still don't get any benefit until 2011. He said he has a lot of interest but it is still listed for sale not an auction, also he dropped the price from $ 2300.00 to $2130.00.
> I think he had this listed a few weeks ago as an auction for less.
> ...



This is the same seller that had an identical listing but for 7,000pt unit a few weeks ago w/ the same conditions (ie: no use until 2011, HH points in lieu of 2010 usage).  If I remember correctly he had a Buy It Now price of about $10k and was offering 175,000 HH Points.


----------



## JM48 (Sep 22, 2009)

The listing is marked as sold, it was sold for $2000.00!!!

 Good luck to whomever bought it.

JM


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 22, 2009)

JM48 said:


> The listing is marked as sold, it was sold for $2000.00!!! Good luck to whomever bought it.



As I said about my ex and the guy she married, "God help 'em both."


----------



## JonathanIT (Sep 23, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> 50K in HH points are worth $200 at most.


While this was certainly no deal and the value the seller claimed that 50K HHonors points is worth is false, I think this statement is equally deceptive.  

When used in conjunction with more points and redeemed though a VIP rewards stay of 6-nights or more (150K minimum) and at the right property, 50K HHonors points can have a value of up to $.02 _per point_ or more.  Yes, that's over $1,000.00.  I have made numerous references in other threads about some of the high-value stays I've used them for over the years (e.g. HGI Times Square NYC, when rates were over $400/night).

It bothers me when people make a blanket statements about HHonors points not being worth more than their value as a one night redemption at a Hampton Inn somewhere in the boondocks.   Redeeming them for short stays at low value properties is a choice; it doesn't mean that they can't be used for something better.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 23, 2009)

Talent312 and JonathanIT are both Tuggers that I have come to admire and respect. Like JonathanIT, we have had a very good experience Going Global at some very nice Hilton resorts.  I think HHonors is one of the best benefits of HGVC when used properly.

The cost of earning 50,000 HHonors points and the redemptive value of the points are separate items.  If you spend $2500 at a Hilton Family hotel, that will earn 25000 HHonors base points.  If you are at the HHonors Platinum level and used your HHonors AmEx, you will earn at least another 25000 HHonors bonus points for a total of 50,000 HHonors points.  This would get you about one third the way towards a GLON5 redemption.  If you are at the HHonors Silver or Gold level, you would have far fewer bonus points.  Therefore, what you spend to earn 50,000 HHonors points is more than what 50,000 HHonors points will redeem.  Then again, if you are going to spend the money anyway, the points are very nice benefit. 

So, what point am I trying to make.  I think HHonors is the best hotel customer loyalty program in the hotel industry at this time.  However, I do not think 50,000 HHonors points is a reason to purchase a TS.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 23, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> I think HHonors is the best hotel customer loyalty program in the hotel industry at this time.  However, I do not think 50,000 HHonors points is a reason to purchase a TS.



I agree with this. I also agree that my estimate of the value of 50K HH-points was oversimplified.
I tend to use hyperbole to make a point, and occasionally it comes across a bit strong.


----------



## lasvegasnewlist (Oct 7, 2009)

*I am the delusional seller*



Talent312 said:


> As I said about my ex and the guy she married, "God help 'em both."



      Gee, I didn't realize selling a 3400 point HGVC for $2000 was open to so much negative discussion.  First of all, I had 3 offers, so we now have 4 people who are not thinking right. I choose the one who wanted to close quickly. 
      Even if the buyer pays $800 maintenance for 2010, he is into 3400 HGVC points for $2800.  That's still less than a "penny" a point.  The 50,000 points can be valued anyway you want, but 3400 HGVC points for $2800 looks like a good deal.


----------



## DCBob (Oct 14, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> If you are at the HHonors Platinum level and used your HHonors AmEx, you will earn at least another 25000 HHonors bonus points for a total of 50,000 HHonors points.



You are confusing Hilton with Starwood.  Hilton has no "Platinum level."  It has a Diamond tier.  Starwood has Platinum as its top tier.


----------

